# my big ball of fur



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

there's a long way to go until June when he gets shaved   hard to believe he's just a skinny guy underneath it all. summer can't come soon enough !! he won't let me trim up his mane so he struggles with grooming himself. he still keeps clean thank god.










patiently waiting for his cricket









Diesel loved his big brother SO much. he still looks around when I say his name and if he hears creaks and cracks he gets excited, he thinks it's Max walking around the corner. they were together since he was 3 weeks old... he was the only animal he got along with. RIP to my wonderful dog Max.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

wonderful pictures! gorgeous cat and dog!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful. 

You feed him crickets? I remember when my cat ate moths. She is too old to catch anything now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

awww, so cute :O)


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

... you just wanna creep up and give him a biiig hug. Or make a hat out of him.

I kid! I kid!

Sorry about Max  RIP


----------



## Tsunami28 (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful pictures. Thanx for sharing!!


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks everyone  i have a few more fluffball pics to post later

and Kelly I tried that once exept i creeped behind him to scare him instead of hug him. it didn't turn out as planned...he turned around, jumped up and clawed the crap outta my face/chest with his razor sharp claws. NEVER AGAIN !!

crickets seem like a strange treat for cats but he goes nuts for them. he always gets a few every friday when we pick up bugs for the lizards.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Those two were a cute couple. It's sad to hear about Max, and your cat not understanding the situation and missing him.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Chris   I said goodbye to Max a couple weeks ago. He was 15 and his body was shutting down so it was time. He went very peacefully and IMO he knew it was time and he was ready to go. 

This morning Diesel was sitting on my lap and I put a pic of Max up on my laptop for the first time for him to see…he perked up so fast and started pawing at the screen. He stared at him for a few minutes before falling asleep. maybe i'll keep doing that every once in awhile so he can still be close to Max like he always wanted to


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

kaisa said:


> and Kelly I tried that once


To make him into a hat?


----------



## Pamelajo (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful cat! It is so nice to see a cat and dog that are friends. Sorry to hear about you dog. My cat only tolerates the dog. lol But she does make sure we bring the right one home if we have been out.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

kaisa said:


> Thanks Chris   I said goodbye to Max a couple weeks ago. He was 15 and his body was shutting down so it was time. He went very peacefully and IMO he knew it was time and he was ready to go.
> 
> This morning Diesel was sitting on my lap and I put a pic of Max up on my laptop for the first time for him to see&#8230;he perked up so fast and started pawing at the screen. He stared at him for a few minutes before falling asleep. maybe i'll keep doing that every once in awhile so he can still be close to Max like he always wanted to


That is very endearing and sad at the same time. Sounds like they were best buds.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

best buds forsure!!! the dog helped raise Diesel since we got him a little young at three weeks old. he taught him a lot and maybe that's why he acts more like a dog than a cat

my most favorite picture of them.


----------

